
IdeaPaint: Dry Erase Boards everywhere - ColinWright
http://www.ideapaint.com/school/ideapaint/
======
chromejs10
You know... I'm curious as too how easy it is to paint over this stuff? I got
to imagine that the surface would be fairly slick, would even primer stick to
it that well?

